# Pot size



## DCRomero253 (Aug 25, 2014)

Was wondering what size would do fine for plants that'll finish around/at most 3ft tall. I was thinking around 1.5-2gallon pots. And should I just start seedlings in the full size or in small cups to keep a good ph buffer and transplant after a couple weeks


----------



## kaotik (Aug 25, 2014)

depends if we're talking a 3 foot bushy plant, or a 3 foot beanpole 
i like to go about a gal per foot.
3 feet = 3 gal
and i always do a couple transplants.
you could probably get away with a 2 gal if needed (especially if going synthetic feed), but i prefer err on the side of caution. 

more roots more fruits


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2014)

I use 3 gallons. Plants get from 3' to 4.5' tall indoors.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 26, 2014)

I would start them out in plastic cups about 12oz with some holes in the bottom for drainage. Then I transplant just one time when they get bigger. I am in 4-5 gallon totes myself but I am in soilless this go around. I would say that 3 gallon is a good size to go with.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 26, 2014)

minimum of 2 gallons for a bushy 3 footer i got bushy 8-9 fters in 5 gallon buckets.... id go with 3 gallons personal


----------



## DCRomero253 (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay thanks for the replies! The 3ft was a guesstimate bc I only plan on vegging for 4weeks with seed after it's done with the seedling phase . then when I make clones for example if they take 1 week to develop roots it'll be vegged for 3 weeks :icon_smile:


----------



## DCRomero253 (Aug 27, 2014)

Was trying to keep a 4 week cycle but that won't be until I build a veg room. So until then it's pretty much just the seed method or getting clones from a dispensary but I won't have the cycle


----------

